# Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg



## Buerscht (6. Januar 2019)

*Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Hallo zusammen,

seit ca. Anfang Dezember plagen mich willkürliche Neustarts meines Computers und ich bin mittlerweile mit meinem Latein am Ende und äußerst frustriert.

Ich lasse Euch einfach mal meine Mail an die Reklame-Abteilung von Mindfactory hier, bei denen ich die neuen Komponenten Ende Oktober bestellt habe, damit ihr einen Überblick über meinen Leidensweg bekommt.
Ich habe die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, dass irgendein kluger Kopf in diesem Forum meinem Leiden ein Ende bereiten kann.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> am 28.10. habe ich bei Ihnen eine CPU (Intel Core i7 8700K), ein Mainboard (ASRock Z370 Extreme 4), RAM (16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200) sowie einen CPU Lüfter (be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4) bestellt (Vorgangsnummer: xxx).
> 
> ...



Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich euch mit solch einem Schwall von Text belästige, aber ich wollte kein noch so kleines Detail meiner Bemühungen auslassen.

Ich danke euch vielmals und hoffe, dass mir irgendjemand einen hilfreichen Tipp geben kann.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Mir ist aufgefallen das bei dir sehr oft ein Problem mit dem"Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology" Treiber oder Dienst auftritt.Hast du in diese Richtung mal geforscht.Treiber aktuallisieren oder mal komplett löschen.
"IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe"
Wie sehen denn die Temperaturen im idle und unter Last aus?
Die Spannungen liegen konstant an,vorallem die +12V vom Board (HWinfo64)

Bugcheck 144 hat was mit den USB Treibern zutuen
Bug Check 0x144 BUGCODE_USB3_DRIVER - Windows drivers | Microsoft Docs

0x3003


USBHUB3_LIVEDUMP_CONTEXT


Reserved


Reserved


A USB device failed enumeration.


----------



## Buerscht (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Das ist tatsächlich ein Punkt, den ich vergessen habe aufzuführen.

Den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber habe ich ebenfalls aktualisiert und zwar über den "Intel Driver and Support Assistant".

Eine Sache, die mir nach einigen Neustarts aufgefallen ist, ist, dass er die USB-Geräte scheinbar komplett neu geladen hat, nachdem Windows gestartet war.
Als hätte ich sie gerade zum ersten Mal angeschlossen.

Die Temperaturen der CPU liegen im Idle bei um die 30 °C und unter Last bei höchstens 65 °C, zumindest, was ich bisher beobachten konnte.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Also das Fehlerbild klingt für mich eher nach einem Hardware-Problem.

Das Netzteil hast du ja schon getauscht.


Meine Idee:

Check mal die Pin-Belegung der Front-Anschlüsse. Gibt es dort irgendwas, das die beiden Reset-Pins kurzschließen könnte? Alles richtig verkabelt? 
Zieh mal den Stecker für den Reset-Knopf vom Mainboard ab. Wir hatten hier schon mal einen defekten Knopf, der einfach immer wieder mal für Neustarts gesorgt hat ...  


Wenn alles nichts hilft, würde ich das Mainboard austauschen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Wann hast du den denn aktuallisiert?Wenn der Log vom Verlauf von heute ist macht der aber immernoch Probleme.
Ja vielleicht auch ein Problem mit den USB Anschlüssen.


----------



## Buerscht (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Habe meinen Beitrag von eben noch ergänzt bzgl. USB und Temperatur.

Die Idee mit dem Reset-Knopf ist echt nicht schlecht! Das werde ich gleich mal testen!


----------



## gekipptesBit (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Teste mal ohne diese MasterSlave-Steckdosenschrott. Diese Hardware ist so unnütz wie Zerofan bei Grafikkarten. Heute nimmt man vorzugsweise Funksteckdosen. Oder teste diese MasterSlave-Nudel mal mit angeschlossener Lampe ob diese auch flackert, oder ein Radio wo ein knacksen dann verursacht (zusammen mit PC natürlich wenn dieser Neustartet).


----------



## Buerscht (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Kurzes Update:

Nachdem ich sowohl den Reset-Knopf, als auch die Power-LED vom Mainboard getrennt habe, lief er von 1 Uhr bis 9 Uhr durch.

Werde später nochmal ohne Master-Slave-Steckdose testen.


----------



## Buerscht (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zieh mal den Stecker für den Reset-Knopf vom Mainboard ab. Wir hatten hier schon mal einen defekten Knopf, der einfach immer wieder mal für Neustarts gesorgt hat ...



Da meinen PC seither nicht ein einziges Mal neugestartet hat, scheint es allen Ernstes daran gelegen zu haben...

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich dir für diesen, eigentlich so offensichtlichen, Tipp danken soll!

Manchmal denkt man echt viel zu kompliziert!

Tausend Dank!


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Ja klasse 


Du kannst ja in ein paar Tagen des Knopf noch mal anschließen und schauen, ob die Neustarts wieder anfangen. Nur so als Gegentest. 

Im Übrigen würde ich den Hersteller des Gehäuses anschreiben und ihm das mitteilen. Falls man den Knopf austauschen kann, wird er dir bestimmt auch einfach einen neuen schicken.


----------



## takan (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

ich hab ein ähnliches problem, nur hab ich kein reset pin bzw knopf am gehäuse.
unter furmark+prime95 lange zeit stabil, nach 90 min habe ich abgebrochen. memtest ergab auch nichts.
alles neu verkabelt bisher.
nur stürzt mein windoof bzw der pc bisher nur während des zockens ab. ich hab nun auch alle pins abgezogen bis auf den powerswitch. alles lief wunderbar bis ich die vega eingebaut habe. und mein eventlog wegen dem restart sieht auch 0x0 aus.

mit msi live update und intel driver and support assistent und amd treiber drauf. ich werde doch echt blöd bei der fehlersuche. zuvor alles die gleiche hardware, nur neue grafikkarte und neuer monitor. 


edit//

vermeide mal die usb 3.0 ports zu verwenden. ich denke ich hab bei mir einen anfang gefunden.


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Ich würde da halt echt mal ein anderes Netzteil versuchen,unabhängig davon ob es von der Leistung jetzt ausreicht.Hab jetzt schon öfter mal gelesen in Verbindung mit einer Vega,das oft ein anderes Netzteil die Lösung war.Ob das jetzt an den Rails lag oder eben doch an der Leistung Ka.Würde wenn mal ein Seasonic mit 750 Watt versuchen,was nur eine 12V Rail hat.
Oder du schließt mal 2 seperate Pcie kabel an mit beiden Anschlüssen am Netzteil von Be-Quiet.


----------



## takan (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Ich würde da halt echt mal ein anderes Netzteil versuchen,unabhängig davon ob es von der Leistung jetzt ausreicht.Hab jetzt schon öfter mal gelesen in Verbindung mit einer Vega,das oft ein anderes Netzteil die Lösung war.Ob das jetzt an den Rails lag oder eben doch an der Leistung Ka.Würde wenn mal ein Seasonic mit 750 Watt versuchen,was nur eine 12V Rail hat.
> Oder du schließt mal 2 seperate Pcie kabel an mit beiden Anschlüssen am Netzteil von Be-Quiet.



multirail ist an, zwei 12v schienen mit 25 ampere sind dran. 

ich denke eher es ist ein treiber problem mit usb. zumindest legt mir das nahe und würde in meiner welt sinn machen.
würde das netzteil überhitzen, würde es erst wieder starten wenn es abgekühlt ist und bei überlastung kp, denke dann würde es gar nicht mehr angehen. ich hatte damals auch nachn bios update mein windows nicht neu aufgesetzt sondern erst mit der vega. kp ob es mit meiner alten karte in der konfi auch stabil gewesen wäre, wenn ich jetzt maus und tastatur über usb 3.0 angeschlossen hätte. 

nun sind die am usb 2.0 und ich konnt paar runden zocken und hab tarkov 2std im hauptmenü gelassen, weils da auch rendert. wenn ich mit dem setting durchzocken kann, ist entweder microsoft, msi, roccat oder logitech kacke mit ihren treibern. 

vorallem irgendwann hat ja ms ihre treiberpoltik geändert oder irgendwas. benutze den intel driver assistent auch erst seit gestern.

wenn ich den treiber erwische der für die neustarts verantwortlich ist. den scheiß ich in den briefkasten.


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Mal in der Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf von Win geschaut ob dort was steht ob ein Treiber seinen Dienst verweigert hat?
System/Sicherheit/Wartung


----------



## takan (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

also oben ist im zip file sämtliche logs bis dahin. ich weiß nicht wonach ich schauen soll. mein system schaltet sich aus, ca 2 sek später startet es erneut. wenn ich mich im windows einlogge nach der password eingabe dann kommt ein windows sound, dass sich neue hardware angemeldet hat. mit den usb ports lag ich wohl falsch. hab jetzt die tdp und peak current auf 125w und 20 ampere gedrosselt im bios. 

wie kann ich schauen was sich nach dem logon/login anmeldet an hardware? wenn es was mit der grafikkarte wäre, würde sich ja der amd treiber zurücksetzen und ich bekäme eine anzeige bzw benachrichtigung. ich bin komplett mit meinem latein am ende.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf ist nicht Ereignisanzeige.Ich finde das dort übersichtlicher,weil nicht jeder Müll angezeigt wird der da Probleme macht,aber überhaupt nicht auschlaggebend ist.


----------



## takan (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Willkürliche Neustarts: Mein Leidensweg*

das einzige was in der zuverlässigkeitsverlauf mir angezeigt wird bzw. das einzige was fehlerhaft ist windows update. dann ms edge browser. nen altes game von steam und irgendein intel media gedöns. 


Spoiler



Installationsfehler: Die Installation des folgenden Updates ist mit Fehler 0x80240017 fehlgeschlagen: 9NCGJX5QLP9M-AppUp.IntelMediaSDKDFP



ich hab jetzt das bios zum zweiten mal zurückgesett ohne xmp zu aktivieren. dann bios auf windows 10 umgestellt das nur uefi ohne legacy bootet und die boot reihenfolge geändert/sachen die ich nichts nutze wie network boot etc. ausgeschaltet.
igp und multimonitor ist deaktiviert.

frage mich wieso mein system mit den gleichen bios settings vorher und der alten r9 290 problemlos funktioniert hat.


----------

